# Equivalent de ALG'EXEC



## pentaracing (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjours, je cherche un logiciel qui soit un interpréteur d'algo pour mac.
Merci de m'aider a en trouver un .


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Bonjours, je cherche un logiciel qui soit un interpréteur d'algo pour mac.
> Merci de m'aider a en trouver un .


Tu veux pas faire de la vraie prog ?

Sinon en multi plateforme tu as un truc qui ressemble : t&#234;te2linotte 
http://langagelinotte.free.fr/wordpress/


----------



## pentaracing (10 Avril 2007)

Je suis actuellement en BTS informatiques de gestions et je voudrais ce programme afin de tester mes algorithmes.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Je suis actuellement en BTS informatiques de gestions et je voudrais ce programme afin de tester mes algorithmes.
> Merci beaucoup


Ben test tes algo en les &#233;crivant en Python par exemple (je dis &#231;a parce que c'est un langage bien foutu et simple &#224; appr&#233;hender), puis &#231;a ne peut que t'&#234;tre utile d'apprendre un langage.


Sinon j'ai chercher un peu j'ai pas trouv&#233; d'interpr&#233;teur d'algo de ce type sous mac.


----------



## pentaracing (10 Avril 2007)

Ok je vais essayer de trouver un tuto sur internet pour apprendre le python.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Ok je vais essayer de trouver un tuto sur internet pour apprendre le python.
> Merci beaucoup.


Ou Ruby ou PHP ou Perl....


Le truc c'est de trouver un langage de script ou on peut faire &#231;a vite fait 


(Si vous voyez un langage plus adapt&#233;, proposez le ici )


----------



## pentaracing (10 Avril 2007)

Je connais deja le perl, et c'est comme je fait réguliérement.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Je connais deja le perl, et c'est comme je fait réguliérement.


ben alors 

/Application/Utilities/Terminal.app

$ perl mon-algo-en-perl.pl


----------



## pentaracing (12 Avril 2007)

Je viens de taper dans le terminal la ligne de commande mais il ne la connait pas. A quoi correspond t'elle ?


----------



## Céroce (13 Avril 2007)

ben ça doit juste te lancer perl qui executera le fichier mon-algo-en-perl.pl


As tu essayer de taper simplement 
perl

Qu'est ce qu'il te dit?


----------



## pentaracing (13 Avril 2007)

Si je tape perl il me laisse ecrire du text. habituellement pr lancer mon code je tape perl suit du chemin ou se trouve le fichier et cela fonctionne.
J'ai une autre question: savez vous comment fait t'on pour installer le module Qt car lorsque je tape perl -e 'use Qt' je vois que je ne le possède par defau dns ma version perl.
D'avance merci


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Si je tape perl il me laisse ecrire du text. habituellement pr lancer mon code je tape perl suit du chemin ou se trouve le fichier et cela fonctionne.
> J'ai une autre question: savez vous comment fait t'on pour installer le module Qt car lorsque je tape perl -e 'use Qt' je vois que je ne le possède par defau dns ma version perl.
> D'avance merci


http://search.cpan.org/~ggarand/PerlQt-3.008/


----------



## pentaracing (14 Avril 2007)

Ok je viens de le telecharger mais apres que doit je faire avec le dossier ?


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Ok je viens de le telecharger mais apres que doit je faire avec le dossier ?


http://perlqt.sourceforge.net/dist/current/doc/en/index.html#installation


----------

